# Snake ID



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

This snake was on my land in Marlette. I was 2.5-3’ long. I should of got a better pic of it’s head but it got into a strike position/s shaped coil so I just walked away.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks like a milk snake.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Looks like this snake I saw today, 20 miles NW of you. Was a good 3'+ long.







I looked up MI snakes and think it is an Eastern Fox Snake. I didn't encroach it's space, it remained motionless.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

This clip describes the "y" marking on the head. Op's pic looks like it has it.


----------



## Mirth1 (Apr 16, 2002)

Dom said:


> Looks like this snake I saw today, 20 miles NW of you. Was a good 3'+ long.
> View attachment 401489
> I looked up MI snakes and think it is an Eastern Fox Snake. I didn't encroach it's space, it remained motionless.


Yes yes. Looks the same. 
I’m so glad it’s not a MI Rattler. They have similar colors but the scales are not as rough-3D looking


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

I can't see Mirth's snakes head, but I'd agree with Dish that the pic I posted is the Eastern Milk Snake. But, it sure is similar looking to the Eastern Fox Snake. Next time I see it I'll take close up pics and the bottom of it to be sure. I do see the Y marking on the head.


----------

